# Hydrostatic testing in Hawaii



## n0otro (Nov 22, 2006)

I just picked up a 10# and 5# cylinder from a guy on craigslist. The 10# is certified until 2010 but the 5#'s hydro date ran out last year.

Does anybody who lives on Oahu know where I can take the tank to get hydro'd and filled other than Gaspro? (they're kind of expensive)


thanks


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

unfortunately their pretty much it as far as getting gas fills. it is pricey, and inconvenient (3 days to fill a tank.... sheesh), but we dont have much of a choice. on the mainland you can get co2 refills from sports authority and such, but not the ones here.


----------



## zach987 (Sep 13, 2005)

Sorry, Airgas Gaspro on Kamehameha Hwy was the only place I went to while I was there


----------



## Nanoite (Dec 31, 2006)

I know there is a place in pearl city side that refills co2 and im pretty sure they do the tests too. I dont know the name though, but they refill fire extinguishers mainly i believe. Not sure if that will help any, but just thought id let you know about it.


----------



## n0otro (Nov 22, 2006)

thanks for the response guys... i was also told of another place in Kalihi, 
ALII Fire Protection CO Limited that may refill tanks, I think they're only open during the week so i'll try on monday


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Sorry for the late post 808 peoples. I do know of a place in Pearl city that might be able to do it. The address is:
Oahu fire protection
96-1350 Waihona st.
Pearl City, HI, 96782
#455-1295
I always go there and fill up my Co2 tank. It is a pain to drive that far, but worth it when you can't wait at Gaspro. Hope this helps.


----------

